# April 2011 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the March drawing for the magnetic sign from Pacific pack goats is sweetmusic. Congratulations!

This month Northwest packgoats is giving away one of the ever popular orange handles hoof trimmers. [attachment=0:cau28q8n]Hooftrimmers.gif[/attachment:cau28q8n]

For anyone new to the forum this is a free monthly drawing for all registered users. Simply reply to this topic by the last day of the month to be automatically entered to win.


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I would sure like a pair of those.


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

were in


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Sign me up


----------



## sam b (Mar 27, 2010)

Put me in also

Sam B


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Way cool count me in!


----------



## packswithgoats (Feb 25, 2009)

Please count us in too! Thanks.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Ooh, I could use a new pair of trimmers! I think I left mine at the old house when me moved (or else lost them in transition).


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

we can always use a new pair of trimmers.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Always need new trimmers!


----------



## nebowhunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Count me in please.


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Please count me in. Thanks


----------



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

New trimmers  count me in.

SNAKEMAN


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in....and it's time to trim again. New trimmers would be nice.


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

I really need a new pair


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## CamelotGoats89 (Dec 30, 2010)

Count me in, too!


----------



## Alpinegal (Apr 16, 2012)

Sounds great! I LOVE free stuff! Sign me up!


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Oooooh, we could use a sharp new pair! Just doubled our number of hooves to trim, so they would be put to good use.

Thanks so much for the generous giveaway!!!

Rose-Marie and "the Saanen boys,"
Gilford and Gordy (age 10 months) 
and Paddy and Finn (our new babies, 2 and 3 weeks old)


----------



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

please count me in as well
Cindy Webb
Fallon, Nevada


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

*Throw my name in the hat.*


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

i'll play, 
thanks for the generosity!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i could always go for an extra pair of clippers!


----------



## Goatstopack (Dec 23, 2008)

Please count us in - our current pair are dull!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

me too


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My 12 feet would like to be in drawing. Thanks Rex
IdahoNancy


----------



## Bear (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey those look great and a good viewable color too


----------



## Hillbilly Curt (Dec 19, 2010)

those will make it easy when I win them!


----------



## bish (Apr 26, 2011)

I could put 'em to good use!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

This months winner is sam b. Congratulations!


----------

